# Pics of my Tropheus Moliro and Mpulungu



## Ogi (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello everyone !

I would like to represent my tank Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 390 l ~ 100 gal. With groups of Tropheus Moliro and Tropheus Mpulungu.


----------



## Ogi (Jun 5, 2010)

Moliro fry:









The Ã¢â‚¬Å"tank matesÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

There are some very nice W/C specimens inbetween :thumb:

Thanx for shareing


----------



## Ogi (Jun 5, 2010)

Pali said:


> There are some very nice W/C specimens inbetween :thumb:


Very good guess! :thumb:

Some of them are W/C and some pond-raised F1.

But how do you recognize them ?


----------



## b_ron007 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have this same fish. I took the 12 moliros out of the 120gl and put em in my 240gl along with my 5 bricardis, 22 mpulungu, and 5 dubosi, ...moliros bred with the mpulungu, soo I took them out and put em back in the 120gl. Now I have 4 cross bred fry in my 240gl.


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Very lovely fish, how about a full tank shot?


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

amazing fish. Can I keep a group of these in my 55gal?


----------

